# New chick has strange bald spot with pin feathers.



## poopsmcgoops (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello, please bear with me as I am learning. I’m raising chickens for the first time, I have three Orpington chicks roughly 5 weeks old and their feathers are coming in beautifully however my biggest girl has a strange bald spot on her neck. I have read online it may possibly be her own doing with picking and scratching or the other chicks may have pecked out the feathers. Do I need to do something to treat this or is this a normal part if the feather growing process? None of my other chicks have any spots like this. Help much appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Or one of those weirdos that didn't have a patch of feathers come in right away. 

If you're concerned you can put Blue Kote on the area. It will mask the bare skin and discourage any picking if that's what has been happening.

We're to help and swap tall stores so don't be afraid to jump in.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I think mine have had that before when they were that age, not sure of what it was though.
If you need any info on what it is @robin416 is pretty amazing with answering stuff, I'll see these threads and don't know what to put and then I'll see robin has replied to it and I'm like why didn't I think of that. So go to Robin if you need something answered! And welcome, It's always great to have someone new!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Animals, I hope we can help you learn. That way you'll be like Ken and dawg and me answering questions about some of the strange stuff our birds can have happen to them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Animals, I hope we can help you learn. That way you'll be like Ken and dawg and me answering questions about some of the strange stuff our birds can have happen to them.


Me too. I wish I could be like them, that's why I joined to learn new things and make some friends! You guys are the best friends and love chatting with you all! I have had such an amazing experience on here so far!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, it's always nice to know we're appreciated. But then we also enjoy talking to people too so having you here has been a treat for us too.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Thank you, it's always nice to know we're appreciated. But then we also enjoy talking to people too so having you here has been a treat for us too.


Thanks! It's definitely really great to be here I couldn't have asked for better friends!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome! Blu-Cote, never Red-Cote. Chickens are discouraged from pecking at the blue but will pick and peck at the red.


----------



## poopsmcgoops (Aug 16, 2021)

Thank you all so much! Ill pick up some blue coat later today


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I think mine have had that before when they were that age, not sure of what it was though.
> If you need any info on what it is @robin416 is pretty amazing with answering stuff, I'll see these threads and don't know what to put and then I'll see robin has replied to it and I'm like why didn't I think of that. So go to Robin if you need something answered! And welcome, It's always great to have someone new!


YES GO TO ROBIN416 IM SUPER DUMB AT THIS STUFF AND I DONT KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT IT I PROBABLY GONNA GIVE A RANDOM ANSWER..


----------

